# Best served cold. REALLY cold.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Fool me once…

So on a rainy Christmas Day I accepted an offer for a certain _insert word for female dog here_, upon which I posted this:









Well guess who felt like some Mexican food today. Oooooops. It’ll take a while. Your food’s not ready, and then… stuff happens, and I can’t complete the order…. Darn, I had to cancel! I feel so bad… 😏 I’m sure the next guy will get it. 

I feel better now. Today was a good day.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

And Karma smiled upon me as the last order for the day was my single favorite customer with my favorite doggo, easy 1 mile total trip and I *know* it was a great tip, even though it’s not yet landed. Prolly $10 or more.

So I was right to cancel. Now we’re even. Next time I’ll just cancel as soon as I see her name, unless those numbers climb substantially.

Do not mess with a Slav Virgo female. Just *don’t*.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Did this particular customer take back the tip, on a previous delivery?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

No. It was $2. On Christmas. For A LOT of food. In the pouring rain.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No. It was $2. On Christmas. For A LOT of food. In the pouring rain.


Why would you accept such garbage?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Why would you accept such garbage?
> View attachment 642906


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No. It was $2. On Christmas. For A LOT of food. In the pouring rain.


Okaaaay, then why did you accept it?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Okaaaay, then why did you accept it?


Bad descision. So this time I made a good one.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Fool me once…
> 
> So on a rainy Christmas Day I accepted an offer for a certain _insert word for female dog here_, upon which I posted this:
> View attachment 642862
> ...


It woulda felt better 
if you had balls to dip in the salsa 😉


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It woulda felt better
> if you had balls to dip in the salsa 😉


I have balls. Just not physical ones.

That said, there’s no way I’d mess with someone’s food.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It woulda felt better
> if you had balls to dip in the salsa 😉


I agree. Especially, if you had really, really hairy ones!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------

